# Anyone here tried medical marijuana for depression?



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

I was thinking of applying for medical marijuana for depression, my depression is pretty crippling, if anything doesn't go my way I feel very depressed for up to 2 hours. Silly things like not getting what I want to eat, or doing something stupid. I just sit and dwell on things, suicidal thoughts have entered my mind but I don't think I'll ever act on them. I know only about 13 states have medical marijauana, mine included, so I don't expect anyone here to be on it, but it would be nice to know whether or not it works. My depression pills (wellbutrin) aren't doing anything but helping my ADD.


----------



## inn3rlogic69 (Jan 11, 2005)

ok honest man I would not take marijuana. If you have never tried it then maybe it is something that you should try. Speaking from experience though, it compresses your lungs. It makes breathing for me harder. It makes everything way more intense than it should be including anxiety. It also makes you think alot too but possibly in dangerous ways. 

the effects are different with everybody. Im telling you though i used to smoke about once or twice every 3 weeks because I was bored, and i got alot more anxiety. It made me feel unpredictable. It motivated me. 

you should try it I think. But i honestly im quitting it because I either have to be a stoner or Im against it. Smoking occasionally for me produces very weird results.


----------



## inn3rlogic69 (Jan 11, 2005)

you might either be really mellow with it, or you might be freaked out and really paranoid. The latter describes me. My heartbeat takes a huge swing because of the smoke compressing my lungs or whatever I dunno. Iv felt the same effects though from edibles.

If you are really depressed....it very well might make things worse and you might be sitting around for hours


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

yea...weed is crazy, i was never perscribed but i smoke...it made my anxiety worse, but i was just smoking and smoking, i was smoking at least 4-5 times a day, if not more....but it made my anxiety worse....its better for me if i just smoke once a day or maybe less....and thats what ive been doing...i dont know, i guess i use it for an antidepressent....and, i just like being high, i like the feeling....if your going to get it, get it perscribed, and if you wanna just try it....dont abuse it, but like inn3 said....everyone is different....good luck on everything....


----------



## WRATH (Oct 2, 2007)

Not 'medical' cannabis, but low doses of pot has helped my depression at times.
Taken on its own it would make me more self concious & paranoid. But taking it WITH the right antidepressants it actually enhanced them. Also, taking a benzo with it helps to avoid the negative effects. 
With 'medicinal' cannabis (pure THC) the negative symptoms may be much less, ie less paranoia.
One good combo was Phenelzine + Bupropion (which you're already on) + Clonazepam + 'Weed'.
Also, if using recreational forms of cannabis, I've alway found 'Weed/Skunk' (the leaf & buds of the plant) much better than 'Hash/Resin' (the 'solid' forms - which are normally mixed with god knows what). The 'solid' form always sedates me whereas 'Weed/Skunk' can actually be stimulating.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It would probably be a lot easier (and a better idea) to try a different type of medication. I'm no expert, but I think you'd have a hard time getting medical marijuana prescribed for depression just like that.


----------



## inn3rlogic69 (Jan 11, 2005)

Yah........to state is clear i have never abused it at all. The most iv ever done was about 3 times a day..........and that was for a week or two.

Most of the time Ill smoke once every week or two. And MANNNN sometimes it just gets a terrible result. Its like a radical shift in the way you start thinking. Everything about me takes a radical shift.....sometimes for the better it motivates me......but at a time where there isnt much I can do.

and sometimes it just really makes me depressed.

If you have a scheduale such as school, work, blah blah that u usually follow then it might work for you. But if everyday is random like it is for me, weird **** suddenly starts popping up out of the blue when Im high........plus its not good when meeting people you lose all your sociability


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Man, don't give me ideas! You can really get medical marijuana for depression? That's nuts... I might have to look into this, lol.

Seriously, though, it improves mood temporarily for most people unless you smoke a whole lot, in which case you will probably freak out. But yeah, not good for your lungs... maybe the medical stuff a little cleaner, i don't know. I might have to do some research on this and post later... but one problem that might come up is it might make you tired and lazy/amotivated (it does that for me).


----------



## MajesticVisions (Nov 2, 2007)

I like to smoke for my depression and it helps, but it makes my SA worse. Not a problem if you stay inside all day everyday like I have been for the past year or so. I used to get really paranoid, but that lessened with use. I had to quit recently though because I need to get a job and the one I have in mind drug tests . Now my depression is back and worse than ever.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm pretty sure medical marijuana is legal here in Canada. Along with the dollar now being worth more than the U.S., that's another reason to move across the border!


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I use marijuana in my own medical way. If I used it occasionally, my anxiety was lower and I was generally happy. If I used it everyday, I was just a pothead, always tired, paranoid, etc. I haven't smoked weed regularly for about a month now and I can surely say that I feel alot worse now then when I was smoking, even when I was smoking everyday. I kind of just contradicted myself but overall, weed just makes everything a little better. If you start getting paranoid and feel like an addict then just cut down. Thats all I have to say.


----------



## Keikei (Mar 16, 2004)

The only thing I'd warn you on is if you have trouble in being motivated with stuff, like a lot of people with depression and anxiety do, it deffinitely has the potential to make it a lot worse. I mean, for me my anxiety would get better in general, but it become really hard to make myself go out and do pretty much anything.


----------



## tash (Aug 27, 2012)

*go 4 it!*

 i think u should go for it, i suffer from depression and was put on prozac 20mg, it helped but the not as much a medical marijuana... it all depends on the grade you purchase don;t be cheap a get regular weed, go for the xotic: indica, kush, haza 2 name a few, no side effect just complete tranquility, make you eat like crazy also instead of smoking it you can try it in a red velbet cake or brownie worth every penny!


Mamaragan said:


> I was thinking of applying for medical marijuana for depression, my depression is pretty crippling, if anything doesn't go my way I feel very depressed for up to 2 hours. Silly things like not getting what I want to eat, or doing something stupid. I just sit and dwell on things, suicidal thoughts have entered my mind but I don't think I'll ever act on them. I know only about 13 states have medical marijauana, mine included, so I don't expect anyone here to be on it, but it would be nice to know whether or not it works. My depression pills (wellbutrin) aren't doing anything but helping my ADD.


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't see how weed would be in any way beneficial to someone with depression. 

Maybe as a brief reprieve from a painful reality. But in the long run I firmly believe it'll just make you worse. Based on my experience as a depressive chronic weed smoker, anyway.


----------



## Soliloquitious (Aug 27, 2012)

Its no different from alcohol to be totally honest, possibly beneficial state of euphoria followed by worsened depression when you're sober. Coming from someone who had a Cali MMJ prescription for several months. Figure out what you don't like about yourself and the cause of depression becomes apparent. The road to recovery is lengthy but well worth it from there.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

OP, first read this: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/10/071023183937.htm

If you're not having any luck with your anti-depressant, I'd highly recommend marijuana. Yes, it's possible your anxiety will flare up, but that's why you won't smoke it in social situations or anywhere where you feel the least bit uncomfortable. Also, you shouldn't be smoking it every day, that's when things can slide a bit downhill... But other than that, be responsible and smart with it, don't overdo it (don't take a buncha tokes) and it will help you GREATLY


----------



## Soliloquitious (Aug 27, 2012)

Zerix said:


> OP, first read this: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/10/071023183937.htm
> 
> If you're not having any luck with your anti-depressant, I'd highly recommend marijuana. Yes, it's possible your anxiety will flare up, but that's why you won't smoke it in social situations or anywhere where you feel the least bit uncomfortable. Also, you shouldn't be smoking it every day, that's when things can slide a bit downhill... But other than that, be responsible and smart with it, don't overdo it (don't take a buncha tokes) and it will help you GREATLY


You do make a good point, would've stuck with it if it had a slightly more legal view in a Federal sense. Just stay away from things like wax unless you're in severe pain. Edibles I found to be the best way to be consistently relaxed throughout a day in combination with exercise.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Soliloquitious said:


> You do make a good point, would've stuck with it if it had a slightly more legal view in a Federal sense. Just stay away from things like wax unless you're in severe pain. Edibles I found to be the best way to be consistently relaxed throughout a day in combination with exercise.


Doesn't NJ have a medical mj program now??


----------



## Soliloquitious (Aug 27, 2012)

I believe so but the dispensaries/coops are far and few in-between. Not to mention the slim chance of finding a doctor to recommend it. Figured I'd try daily exercise and join with some local groups for whatever seems fun. If it doesn't work out I'll be heading to Canada.


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

Zerix said:


> OP, first read this: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/10/071023183937.htm


Interesting. I guess it comes down to the old adage, al things in moderation. I found that weed also helped with my anxiety, but only in very small doses (max. 2 hits before a social event).

OP, here's another interesting article weighing up the pros and cons. You can draw your own conclusions as it's open-ended: http://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/view.answers.php?questionID=000226


----------



## Logical Paradox (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been smoking weed (non-medical) for around 2 years now, from personal experiences, smoking small quantities at a time, helped me from depression but also increased my anxiety which really made it not worth it. As a few posts mentioned, don't over do it.


----------



## Millbourg (Aug 25, 2012)

Had a terrible panic attack after using it steadily for a few months. Before that happened, things were pretty good. However, I can't say it didn't bring me anxiety either. In a way, it got rid of some issues, and brought out others. Everyone is different, so be careful. I triggered depersonalization (disassociation) from the attack and I'm still recovering. :sigh


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

Logical Paradox said:


> I've been smoking weed (non-medical) for around 2 years now, from personal experiences, smoking small quantities at a time, helped me from depression but also increased my anxiety which really made it not worth it. As a few posts mentioned, don't over do it.


Keep that **** in moderation dude!

New Study Finds Weed Decreases IQ:
http://www.freep.com/article/201208...ests-marijuana-use-before-age-18-decreases-IQ


----------



## Lokis Whispers (Feb 24, 2012)

The original poster posted this in 2007 :um tash, why did you use your very first post to resurrect a five year old thread?

But staying on topic, marijuana can cause anxiety and panic attacks. Especially in people prone to it. So if anyone has SA and is thinking about taking it, it's probably not the best choice in medications. I'd talk to a doctor first.


----------



## HulloMish (Aug 30, 2012)

i don't know if it's just me, but weed has always helped take the pain away, even though it's only temp.


----------



## A3rghee029 (Aug 6, 2012)

Some people can enjoy the high of marijuana without dire consequences, others cannot, no matter what mental disorder you may have. Personally I cannot handle it unless taken with xanax, or if its a certain "relaxing" strain, but if i smoke too regularly I start to get happier, and I fear that is the beginning of mania since bipolar does run in my family and my sister had her first psychotic break from smoking a lot, getting no sleep, etc. My stepmother also has had manic attacks from smoking pot constantly. On the other hand, my best friend suffers from SA/GA/depression and smoking pot is a daily ritual and helps her tremendously. If it helps your depression then hell yes smoke it.


----------



## meloabreu (Aug 29, 2012)

I definitely agree with everyone who has said that weed affects people differently. You would have to try it for yourself. Keep in mind that THC and all the other cannabinoids(the active ingredients in weed) are technically hallucinogens, so your mindset and environment can have a lot to do with how things go after you smoke, so be selective as far as where/when you use it. THC isn't physically addictive, which is a BIG plus in my opinion, but like ANYTHING else, it can be psychologically addictive, so in the long run it can send you in the wrong direction if you aren't careful. Personally, when I was feeling depressed, weed usually would either help me think more positive, focus my thoughts onto something other than what made me pissed/ depressed completely, or just mellow me out and make the bad things just not seem so bad. I would also probably recommend getting your hands on a strain that is as pure sativa as possible(as oppose to indica,) if you have any choice whatsoever. Sativa strains give you a more energetic high while indica is a more sedative, couch potatoey high. I'm not an expert, so I might not be spot on, I've just smoked A LOT and read A LOT about MJ, and the sativa/indica thing is just my best guess.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I wish.


----------



## meloabreu (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot to mention that my anxiety level almost never goes up significantly when I would smoke. whether or not yours changes would obviously be one of the deciding factors as far as whether its a good idea or not.


----------



## Slimeball (Feb 8, 2012)

I become very manic and fast paced whenever I smoke ( opposite to my normal self). I couldn't use it as meds, because there's no way I could function normally/successfully like that all the time. I function like im on a marathon or something. Also it wares off and then I need to do more. So yeah, I'd advise against it.


----------



## rodriguezsmith (Jun 7, 2017)

I got medical marijuana for my son. Thanks to one of his friends who got me acquainted with a certified local dispensary in San Jose to get marijuana strains at affordable prices. The results were really amazing. You should also try it out!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not sure many doctors would prescribe it for depression but if you have a medical card it gives you access to various forms like edibles and oils which don't require smoking it which is what I like about having one. I'd ask about CBD oils or capsules as those have less of the psychoactive effect while still being quite calming


----------

